# Τα ανθέμια της στέψης



## sarant (Jun 10, 2008)

Στη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία ο Χρήστος Μιχαηλίδης έχει θέμα του (δηλ. ξεσηκώνει από κάπου) τους συνθέτες σοβαρής μουσικής που έγραψαν για ποδόσφαιρο, οπότε είμαι βέβαιος ότι θα έχει κι ένα καλό μεταφραστικό μαργαριτάρι μέσα στους τόσους τίτλους έργων και τα τόσα ονόματα, αλλά περιέργως το άρθρο τελειώνει χωρίς λάθη, οπότε σκέφτομαι ποιος φούρνος γκρέμισε στη γειτονιά.

Αλλά ο εφοδιασμός μου με ψωμί θα είναι απρόσκοπτος, επειδή το καλό το φύλαγε για το τέλος. Λοιπόν, ο τελευταίος που έγραψε για ποδόσφαιρο, κατά Μιχαηλίδην είναι:

Ο Αγγλος Τόνι Μπρίτεν: «Ο ύμνος του Τσάμπιονς Λιγκ», βασισμένος στο έργο του Χέντελ «Ο ιερέας Ζάντοκ» («Zadok the priest») από τα «Ανθέμια της Στέψης» («Coronation Anthems»).


Κι επειδή είμαστε σε καλή διάθεση, προσπερνάμε τον "ιερέα Ζάντοκ" (γιατί Ζάντοκ; Σαδώκ τον έχει η βίβλος, και εγώ θα έβαζα πρώτο το όνομα, Σαδώκ ο ιερέας) και φτάνουμε στο έξοχο "Τα ανθέμια της στέψης".

Ποιος ξέρει τι φαντάστηκε, τίποτα στεφάνια με άνθη; Λέξη ανθέμιο υπάρχει βέβαια, στην αρχιτεκτονική, αλλά anthem είναι φυσικά ο Ύμνος, Ύμνοι της στέψης λοιπόν. Η πλάκα είναι πως το anthem, έχει ελληνική ετυμολογία, όχι ορατή δια γυμνού οφθαλμού (από τα αντίφωνα).


----------



## stathis (Jun 10, 2008)

Παραδέξου όμως ότι τα ανθέμια είναι πολύ ποιητικά και ψαρωτικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 10, 2008)

Πάλι καλά που δεν τα έκανε _αναθέμια_!


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2008)

Εδώ σας έχω έκπληξη, γιατί το anthem μπορεί να προέρχεται από το _αντίφωνο _αλλά στη μουσική μεταφράζεται _*ανθέμιο*_ εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, οπότε το λάθος (αν θεωρείται πια λάθος) δεν είναι του Χρήστου.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 10, 2008)

Εννοείς αυτό που η Ματζέντα δίνει "αγγλικός τύπος μοτέτου"; Το βρήκα _ανθέμιο_ σε ελαχιστότατες περιπτώσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Εννοείς αυτό που η Ματζέντα δίνει "αγγλικός τύπος μοτέτου";


Ναι, αυτό.

Though the anthem of the Church of England is analogous to the motet of the Roman Catholic and Lutheran Churches, both being written for a trained choir and not for the congregation, it is as a musical form essentially English in its origin and development.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthem

Όταν δεν πρόκειται για έναν όποιο ύμνο, το μεταφράζουν «ανθέμιο».


----------



## sarant (Jun 10, 2008)

Η πλάκα είναι ότι είχα κοιτάξει πριν γράψω, για να μην τον αδικήσω τον άνθρωπο, αλλά ίσως να τον αδίκησα. Αν το ανθέμια είναι σωστό, και βρίσκω πράγματι μερικές ανευρέσεις, που δεν τις είχα δει μέσα στις εκατοντάδες άλλες όπου η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται με την αρχιτεκτονική της σημασία, τότε υπάρχει μια λεξικογραφική τρύπα, γιατί σε κανένα αγγλοελλ. λεξικό δεν τη βρήκα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2008)

Ούτε σε ελληνικό λεξικό το έχω δει ποτέ. Υπάρχει λήμμα στον Πάπυρο (η μετάφραση του anthem από την Μπριτάνικα) αλλά στην Εγκυκλοπαίδεια της Παγκόσμιας Μουσικής (ξέρεις, Νίκο, εκείνη με τις χιλιάδες τα λάθη) το λήμμα είναι *άνθεμ* και το ίδιο είναι και στο πολύ πιο σοβαρό βιβλιαράκι _Για τη μουσική_ του Στέφανου Βασιλειάδη.

Προσωπικά το θεωρώ προβληματικό το «ανθέμιο». Είναι ένας παραπλανητικός εξελληνισμός (ο εφιάλτης των θεωριών για τα αντιδάνεια: αντίφωνο > άνθεμ > ανθέμιο!).


----------

